# Using hortilon as liquid fertilizer



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

has anyone used "hortilon" as liquid fertilizer?
i use it, and i have no ant trouble with Cu, an you?

best regards!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

What's the contents?

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi!

i have not the composition in hand, but i will tell you when i have it.

best regards!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you have shrimp?


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi!

yes, i have many shrimps, i know that they die with some coper levels, but i have no problems with that!
i have many snails, with no problems.
my rams couple has puted eggs many times.

best regards!

TasAquascaping


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Good to hear, i was worried plantex csm would have adverse effects on shrimp. This gives me hope.


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

i have the ortrilon but i haven't give a try, i use one similar, those fertiliser bars used in terresterial plants.


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

*be careful*

If you are refering to Hortrilon by Compo (Basf) it is widely used in Spain for traces, BUT be careful a it has way too much copper in it.

I could never keep shrimp alive while using hortrilon. When I switched to Kelamix (another trace element mix) never had a problem. Snails are much less sensitive to copper than shrimps.

Hortrilon composition

5 % FeEDTA.
3 % Magnesium
2.5 % copper EDTA.
2.5 % Manganese EDTA.
0.5 % Boron
0.5 % Molibdenum
0.5% Zinc
0.005% Cobalt EDTA.


----------

